# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Türklerin Anadoluya Göç Etme Nedenleri Maddeler Halinde

## veli

 Çinin Orta Asyadaki devletlere baskıları
 Kuraklık (otlaklar kurumuş, hayvanlar beslenememiş)
 Salgın hastalıklar (hayvanlar telef olmuş)
 Devlet yöneticileri arasında anlaşmazlık çıkması
 Ekonomik sıkıntıların başlaması
 Nüfus artışı

----------

